# La finitura dei pcb



## ionela

Bonjour,
comment je peux traduire 
"La *finitura *dei pcb" = Le *finisage *des pcb?
C'est un article technique 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Zsanna

Ionela,
Qu'est-ce que c'est dei (ou même des) _pcb_?
Sans cela, je dirai qu'il y a *finissage* (deux _s_) et *finition* mais cela dépend du context lequel est mieux.


----------



## ionela

Les PCB = Le circuit imprimé est un support, généralement une plaque, destiné à regrouper des composants électroniques, afin de réaliser un système plus complexe.


----------



## marcolo

Peut-être "la finition des pcb"
J'imagine que pcb est ce qu'on appelle "circuits imprimés" en électronique.
Si tu mets pcb dans ton document, signale ce que veut dire l'acronyme.
Par ailleurs "La finitura dei pcb" n'est pas une expression anglaise, ça ne devrait pas être sur ce forum.


----------



## Zsanna

Je suis désolée, même après ceci je ne saurais pas lequel serait le bon (_finition_ me plairait plus mais ce n'est pas suffisant). Il faudrait quelqu'un qui connaît mieux le sujet.
Cependant, je peux recopier ce que le Petit Robert dit pour les deux mots proposés, sait-on-jamais, peut-être tu peux choisir dèjà à partir de ceci:

*finissage* - action de finir une fabrication, une pièce. V. finition; ajustage

*finition* 
1. opération ou ensemble d'opérations (finissage, etc.) qui termine la fabrication d'un objet, d'un produit livré au public

2. Caractère de ce qui est plus ou moins bien fini 
_C'est une bonne voiture, mais sa finition est insuffisante_.

3. _Les finitions_: les derniers travaux.
_Couturière qui fait les finitions_ (ourlets, surfilage, boutonnières, etc.).


----------



## ionela

Zsanna, merci beaucoup!
J'utiliserai "finissage"  (action finir une fabrication..)
Merci!


----------

